# La hantise du fond d'écran blanc



## mademoisellecha (17 Avril 2007)

C'est aujourd'hui, voil&#224; &#231;a m'est arriv&#233;. 
Sept mois pleins d'inspiration, un nouveau fond d'&#233;cran chaque fois que j'en avais envie, et aujourd'hui... LE DRAME je n'en ai plus, je cherche en vain de quoi habiller mon bureau mais rien ne vient !!!!!
Venez moi en aide :rose: postez ici votre actuel fond d'&#233;cran et/ou vos pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s :rose:

merci :love:

edit : j'avais meme pas vu le post it "coup de coeur" vous pouvez commencer de me jeter des cailloux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

.


----------



## mademoisellecha (17 Avril 2007)

des cailloux j'ai dit


----------



## liquid01 (17 Avril 2007)

je te propose celui ci

au moins il est pas blanc




http://www.clubic.com/fond-ecran-15557-10.html
 d'autres a venir








[URL=http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=piclr7.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2007)

Mlle Cha, si tu me donnes le type de fond d'écran que tu recherches (manga, abstract, vecteurs...), je peux te donner des liens.


----------

